# Judo newaza from Handa dojo?



## jasonbrinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello,

I am helping a friend research this subject and I am curious to hear opinions, etc. about this.  It seems likely that Judo's newaza sets came from Handa dojo and their training?


thanks in advance,


Jason Brinn


----------



## frank raud (Jun 7, 2012)

No, it doesn't. The Handa dojo is a possible source of ne-waza, but seeing as newaza exists in the dominant styles studied by Kano prior to formulating Judo, it is doubtful it is the source. The first kata developed in judo was newaza, the Handa dojo would have had to be a major influence prior to 1883.


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks.  Any suggestions on where Kano got the newaza from then, Sekiguchiryu or something?


----------



## frank raud (Jun 7, 2012)

Tenshin shinyo ryu, same style as taught at the Handa dojo. How rudimentary is your research?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 8, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> Thanks.  Any suggestions on where Kano got the newaza from then, Sekiguchiryu or something?



Huh? Sekiguchi Ryu in Judo? What? As Frank said, the thrust of the newaza in Judo comes from Tenjin Shin'yo Ryu. The other primary influences are said to be Fusen Ryu (not that they contributed any methods, but the story goes that a Fusen Ryu practitioner was beating the Judo guys with newaza, so there was more of an emphasis put on newaza afterwards) and the development of Kosen Judo (essentially "High School Judo"), which had/has a higher emphasis on newaza over nagewaza due to the relative lower risk of injury (with kids not throwing each other headfirst into the ground).


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jun 8, 2012)

frank raud said:


> Tenshin shinyo ryu, same style as taught at the Handa dojo. How rudimentary is your research?



I am just trying to help a friend and have more than a few spinning plates at the moment so my research was just starting.  Thank you and thanks Chris for your insight.  I knew posting here would get great information as most of you are far more educated and trained on many more subjects than myself. 

Again, thank you,

Jason Brinn


----------

